# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter Raises $6.5 Million in Funding

## Brian_Krassenstein

Last May, New Matter launched a crowdfunding campaign on Indiegogo for their MOD-t 3D printer, and it surpassed expectations and goals alike. With over $680K raised (from an original $375K goal), New Matter received quite a push to enable the manufacture of their sub-$300 3D printer. Today, New Matter announces a successful Series A funding, through which they have raised $6.5 million. The funding was led by Alsop Louie Partners, with other impressive investors including frogVentures, Dolby Family Ventures, and First Round Capital. The MOD-t will begin shipping this spring. Read more about New Matter's impressive funding efforts in the full article: http://3dprint.com/43225/new-matter-mod-t-funding/


Below is a photo of New Matter's MOD-t 3D printer.  This can only be good news and certainly shows that the company is making tremendous progress!

----------


## Feign

Wow...  Congratulations to the New Matter team are definitely in order.
It's one thing to get a booster from big investors, but a ten-fold increase is something I think even _they_ weren't entirely expecting.

----------


## curious aardvark

Industry is starting to see the home potential for a machine that can make broken bits of commercial machines.  No more warehousing, the customer pays for the materials and the privilege of downloading the file on a one time usage basis. 
Companies save money and so do customers.

I suspect it's the shop/model supply end that's really caught their eye.
Though making the machine look like an apple product really hasn't hurt :-) 

Good job.

----------

